# Lufttunnel...bringts was?



## freak4ever13 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallihallo

Ich hab vor kurzem mal aus zufall was über selebr gebastelte Lufttunnels für Grafikkarten gelesen und dass die die Abwärme viel besser aus dem Gh bringen sollen...

Das hat natürlich mein Interesse gewäckt da ich einen glühende 4850 besitze...

Nun wollte ich mal wissen was das denn so bringt so nen tunnel zu basteln bzw was brauche ich dafür?

Mfg Max


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2008)

freak4ever13 am 21.07.2008 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallihallo
> 
> Ich hab vor kurzem mal aus zufall was über selebr gebastelte Lufttunnels für Grafikkarten gelesen und dass die die Abwärme viel besser aus dem Gh bringen sollen...
> 
> ...


theoretisch kannst du das mit plastik machen, das nicht schon bei 100 grad schmilzt. ansonsten wären theoretische überlegungen nötig, zB wärme geht nach oben, also baut man so nen tunnel natürlich so, dass er von der graa aus tendenziell eher nach oben geht...


es kann aber auch sein, dass es gar nix bringt. wenn die graka absichtlich erst ab 80grad den lüfter schneller drehen läßt, dann wird die temp bei deinem vorhaben evtl. gar nicht runtergehen, es wird nur so sein, dass der lüfter erst später "gas geben" muss, oder weniger "gas geben"...


----------



## freak4ever13 (21. Juli 2008)

Also eher strittig die sache hm...

Aba die Luft würde es besser aus dem GH ableiten...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2008)

freak4ever13 am 21.07.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also eher strittig die sache hm...
> 
> Aba die Luft würde es besser aus dem GH ableiten...



wenn du es richtig machst, dann ja. die frage is nur, ws mit der temp ist, auf die es dir ja scheinbar besonders ankommt.

es hängt halt davon ab, wie der hersteller das regelt. wenn der lüfter erst ab 80 grad überhaupt anfängt, schneller zu laufen, dann sind diese 80 grad halt auch noch völlig unkritisch. er wäre ja blöd, wenn er riskiert, dass seine karten wegen überhitzung nach weniegen monaten kaputtgehen.


----------



## freak4ever13 (21. Juli 2008)

Bekannterweise ist die HD4000 Serie sehr heißt also unter Last min 85°...
Prinzipiell ist es imemr besser wenn Hardware kühler ist (stimmt doch?) und bei einem Lufttunnel könnte man dann theoretisch die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 75% regeln und dann schaun wie heiß das Ding wird...

Meine Idee zu LT würde so aussehen der LT sitzt auf der Graka einen Slot drunter und am ende des LT sind noch 2 40mm Lüfter dran die die Luft rausziehen und bei 2 Slotöffnungen rausblasen...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2008)

freak4ever13 am 21.07.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekannterweise ist die HD4000 Serie sehr heißt also unter Last min 85°...
> Prinzipiell ist es imemr besser wenn Hardware kühler ist (stimmt doch?) und bei einem Lufttunnel könnte man dann theoretisch die Lüfterdrehzahl auf 75% regeln und dann schaun wie heiß das Ding wird...


 kannst du versuchen. 




> Meine Idee zu LT würde so aussehen der LT sitzt auf der Graka einen Slot drunter und am ende des LT sind noch 2 40mm Lüfter dran die die Luft rausziehen und bei 2 Slotöffnungen rausblasen...


2 x 40? gut, wenn du dein system unbedingt lauter machen willst...    an sich müßte aber allein die thermik reichen, um die luft rauszubefördern.


----------



## freak4ever13 (21. Juli 2008)

Herbboy am 21.07.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> freak4ever13 am 21.07.2008 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man ja probieren wie laut die 2 40mm sind ansich bin ich end der silentfreak und so ist mein SYS relativ leise im verglaich zu meinem früheren Sockel A Sys 

Außerdem hab ich fast imemr die Kopfhörer drauf 

Mfg


----------



## EDGUY (21. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir neulich 2 NorthQ 3699 40x40mm eingebaut (Kühlung Northbridge). Sind bei 4500 U/min nahezu unhörbar. Hat mich völlig überrascht.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (21. Juli 2008)

Die ganze Gehaeusetemperatur kann dadurch positiv beeinflusst werden, da die heisse Luft direkt ueber die PCI-Slots aus dem Gehaeuse befoerdert wird.


----------



## DoktorX (21. Juli 2008)

Du kannst es ja erstmal mit Pappe probieren. Also zuerst mal eine Probeversion machen. Dann siehst, welche Temperaturen bei welcher Drehzahl möglich sind und du siehst auch gleich, wie sehr sich die Konstruktion auf die Temperatur im Gehäuse auswirkt.


----------



## uuodan (21. Juli 2008)

Ein flexibles Kunststoffrohr, das an der Gehäusewand oder an der Gehäuserückseite befestigt wird, kann viel ausmachen. Je nach Art des Grafiklüfters ist ein anderes 'System' aber sinnvoll. So würde ich persönlich bei einem saugenden Modell die Außenluft von 'unten' beziehen, bei einem blasenden aber eher oben 'ausstoßen' lassen. Im Grunde ist so ein System aber nicht nötig, wenn 2 Lüfter eine zusätzliche Zirkulation von Luft ermöglichen, wie z.B. 2 x 120 (einer saugend vorne unter den CD-Laufwerken/HDDs und einer unter dem NT herausblasend). Wunder sollte man von so einem Konstrukt allerdings auch nicht erwarten, da ich mir denken kann, dass gerade bei Grafikkarten die Montage mehr als umständlich ist, wenn alles 'dicht' sein soll.


----------



## freak4ever13 (22. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir im GH siehts so aus

Vorne hab ich einen 140mm Lüfter der Ansaugt
Auf der Seite 2x80mm die ausstoßen 
und hinten eienn 120mm der ausstoßt

Also würde so ein Tunnel was bringen od nicht bei diesen 4 GH Lüftern?


----------



## uuodan (22. Juli 2008)

freak4ever13 am 22.07.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir im GH siehts so aus
> 
> Vorne hab ich einen 140mm Lüfter der Ansaugt
> Auf der Seite 2x80mm die ausstoßen
> ...



Ganz ehrlich: Die beiden 80er sind meiner Meinung nach nicht unbedingt notwendig bzw. sinnvoll, da die 140er und der 120er bereits ordentlich Luft bewegen können und im Vergleich zu den 80ern auch viel leiser arbeiten. Ich persönlich würde die beiden 80er außer Betrieb nehmen und messen, wie viel Grad wärmer die Komponenten werden. Die Zunahme der Temperatur wird im Vergleich zur geringeren Lautstärke kaum eine Rolle spielen, wenn du auf Ruhe Wert legst. 

Abgesehen davon halte ich dein Tunnelvorhaben bei der vorhandenen Kühlung für unsinnig. Die Zirkulation ist gegeben und sollte mehr als ausreichen. Ich kenne deine aktuellen Temperaturen / Spannungen zwar nicht, aber so übel wird es nicht sein. Wie sieht es mit Übertakten aus? Wenn du das nur in geringem Maße vorhast, dann kannst du den Tunnel echt weglassen.


----------



## freak4ever13 (22. Juli 2008)

Also allgemein ist mein Sys nicht störend laut einfach angenehm finde ich.
Meine Temps kann ich dir erst am Abend posten da ich im mom auf Arbeit bin.
Mein sys kannste ja anschauen -->siehe Siganaturlink...

Ok dann wird da Tunnelvorhaben vorerst mal auf "eis" gelegt da OC bei meinem Sys meienr Meinung anchnicht notwendig ist...

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

freak4ever13 am 22.07.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir im GH siehts so aus
> 
> Vorne hab ich einen 140mm Lüfter der Ansaugt
> Auf der Seite 2x80mm die ausstoßen
> ...



könnte er, je nach position der 80mm.
aber:
fanduct zur ableitung von warmluft ist i.d.r extrem aufwendig, weil es zuviele austrittsöffnungen gibt.
gängiger ist die einlass-variante, die es dem grafikkartenlüfter ermöglicht, kühle luft direkt von außen anzusaugen.
an der gehäusetemperatur ändert das aber erstmal wenig, es ermöglicht einem nur, die zahl der gehäuselüfter zu reduzieren, ohne dass die grafikkartentemperatur steigt. (vor allem für silencer von interesse)

materialseitig hat man ne recht große auswahl - zu testzwecken reicht pappe, casemodder nehmen plexiglas. sehr gut eignet sich modelbau sperrholz ~1,5-2,5mm stärke. (dünn -> viel platz für die luft. leicht. nicht elektrisch leitend. leicht und stabil zu verleimen. gut sägbar. billig. ...)
alternativ kann mans auch mit rohren versuchen, geht auf der grafikkarte aber eher schwer und macht nur dann sinn, wenn man die luft nicht übers slotblech ansaugen will. (was die bequemste variante ist, da es sich in bezug auf die grafikkarte nicht verschiebt - ne öffnung in der seitenwand ist ungleich komplexer)


----------



## Maschine311 (27. Juli 2008)

Hier habe dir mal ein Link eingefügt. Das ist ne genaue Bastelanleitung für ein VGA Lüftertunnel
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/anleitungen-wichtige-praxis-und-test-artikel/13630-how-bastelanleitung-vga-lufttunnel-fuer-die-grafikkarte.html

Absolut erstklassig, da hat der gute PCGH Daniel sich mal was ganz feines aus dem Hut gezaubert . Steht auch bei wieviel das bringt.     

Viel freude beim zusammenbasteln!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2008)

ähm,

also lufttunnel gibt es in 2 varianten

wenn du die graka temp senken willst brauchst du eher einen tunnel für kühle frischluft, also hinten unten ansaugen, bis über dee grakalüfter und dann zieht die graka kaltluft zum kühlen,
dadurch wird die temperatur der graka gesenkt wenn die innentmperatur recht hoch ist,

das bauen eines tunnels der die warmluft raus bläst lässt zwar die gehäusetemperur sinken,  die grakatemperatur fällt aber unter umständen gar nicht bis nur unwesentlich

die optimale variante wäre ne art kombination aus beidem

das aus pappe zu bauen ist auch nicht blöde, weils leicht ist, papier und pappe haben dazu eine eigenentzündungstemperatur > 350° und man kann damit leicht arbeiten

billig ist das material auch noch 
wenn man sauber arbeitet und gut klebt, dazu ggf. noch ein bisserl mit panzertape oder ähnlichem abdichtet ist sicher einiges machbar
wichtig ist nur, das man die luftströmung nicht so weg nimmt, das einige teile nicht mehr richtig umströmt werden


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.07.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm,
> 
> also lufttunnel gibt es in 2 varianten
> 
> ...


ich mach da irgent was falsch.
Ich hab son Ding gebastelt aus Pappe und hab die Temperaturen mit Rivertuner bei 3DMarkt 06 verglichen aber bei meine Karte wird ob mit oder ohne 
in beiden fällen 82 Grad heiß.
Nur mit diesen Tunelzeug ist sie tierisch laut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. Juli 2008)

wenns laut wird hast du entweder etwas zu eng gemacht, das du luftgeräusche bekommst oder irgendwo ne kante....

müsste man mal sehen,

kannst du mal ein bild machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.07.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns laut wird hast du entweder etwas zu eng gemacht, das du luftgeräusche bekommst oder irgendwo ne kante....
> 
> müsste man mal sehen,
> 
> kannst du mal ein bild machen?



zumindest der kartentyp wäre hilfreich.

wenn das ganze ding mitvirbriert, kann es natürlich auch nachteile bringen - in dem fall vielleicht wirklich mal ein steiferes material ausprobieren.

p.s.:
die idee ist nicht von daniel waadt oder überhaupt aus der red


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.07.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns laut wird hast du entweder etwas zu eng gemacht, das du luftgeräusche bekommst oder irgendwo ne kante....
> 
> müsste man mal sehen,
> 
> kannst du mal ein bild machen?


Ich hab leider keine digicam
aber ich versuche es mahl zu zeichnen und dann zu scännen.
Danke im voraus für die Hielfe.


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.07.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns laut wird hast du entweder etwas zu eng gemacht, das du luftgeräusche bekommst oder irgendwo ne kante....
> 
> müsste man mal sehen,
> 
> kannst du mal ein bild machen? Wenn ich jetzt noch wuste wie ich den upload mache


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

Chris-W201-Fan am 27.07.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> wenns laut wird hast du entweder etwas zu eng gemacht, das du luftgeräusche bekommst oder irgendwo ne kante....
> 
> müsste man mal sehen,
> 
> kannst du mal ein bild machen?


Egal ich versuch es dir zu erklären.
Du kenst doch bestimt die Spargettischachteln von Penny?
Die ist genau 29cm lang 12cm breit und 4cm dick.
auf der einen seite habe ich ein Loch etwas größer als den lüfter meiner GF9800GTX gemacht.die Slotblenden unter der Karte habe ich entfernt und
die schachtel auf 27cm so abgeschniten das ich sie in den Slot genau unter der Karte anschrauben konnte. 
Dan habe ich es mit Isolirband an Grafigkühler angebracht so das der Kühler durch die Öfnung an der Schachtel die luft durch den hinteren beiden slot unter der Karte die Luft von hinten ansaugen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ich versuch es dir zu erklären.
> Du kenst doch bestimt die Spargettischachteln von Penny?
> Die ist genau 29cm lang 12cm breit und 4cm dick.
> auf der einen seite habe ich ein Loch etwas größer als den lüfter meiner GF9800GTX gemacht.die Slotblenden unter der Karte habe ich entfernt und
> ...



ui - pappschachtel ist dann doch sehr dünn. eigentlich dachhte ich bei "pappe" eher an die rückseite eines schreibblocks oder ähnliches.
das könnte jedenfalls gut die lautstärkesteigerung erklären.
wegen der weiterhin hohen temperatur würde ich mal gucken, ob die karte ihre eigene abluft wieder ansaugt und das ggf. verhindern. (bei karten, die direkt nach draußen pusten -wie der 98gtx- ist das grundprinzip des fanducts, abluft von angesaugter zu trennen, n bissl gestört)


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 27.07.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö die Spargettischachtel ist eigentlich auch sehr gut, hab das jetzt auch hingekricht.
Mußte sie nur mit Doppelseitigen Teppichband an die GK kleistern.
wurde dann viel leiser und etwas kühler nur ca: 4Grad.
Habe jetzt meinen Kühler von meinen Arbeitspeichern vorgeklatscht und wollte versuchen weiter zu tackten ohne großen Erfolg.
Bin bei 3Dmarkt 06 zwar bei 71Grad aber der Grafigkühler wird nur noch zu 65% belasted. Leider muste ich das Kabel vom Ramkühler durchschneiden um es zu verlängern. Hoffe das die Speicher jetzt nicht zu heiß werden bis Montag dann holl ich mir neue. Frage: kann man die Arbeitsspeichertemperatur auslesen und wie heiß dürfen die eigentlich werden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> kann man die Arbeitsspeichertemperatur auslesen und wie heiß dürfen die eigentlich werden?



corsair hatte afaik mal module mit temperaturfühler, aber sonst kann man nur mit externen messmethoden arbeiten.
aushalten tun die module durchaus ihre 70-80 und mehr grad, aber gerade stark übertackteter ram kann aber 50-60° instabil werden, so dass ramkühlung beim extremübertackten sinnvoll sein kann bzw. n paar mhz mehr ermöglicht.


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 27.07.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja danke schon mahl meine Speicher laufen bei DDR21200 und die Spannung beträgt 2,2V
was meinst du kann ich die ohne bedenken und ohne den Kühler so lassen oder lieber auf 1066 mit 2V setzen? Ach so es sind Speicher von Kingsten.
standart 1066 bei 2V.


----------



## Thompson0174 (27. Juli 2008)

Die Speicher habe ich mit Kühler und einen C2D bei Ebey ersteigert und ich weiß nicht weil auf dem Kühler steht kein Firmenzeichen ob die jetzt wirklich zu den Speicher gehören.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2008)

Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Speicher habe ich mit Kühler und einen C2D bei Ebey ersteigert und ich weiß nicht weil auf dem Kühler steht kein Firmenzeichen ob die jetzt wirklich zu den Speicher gehören.



wüsste nicht, dass kingston speicherkühler anbietet - also sollten sie wohl auch keinen vorraussetzen.
und da dual channel ddr 1066 angemessene bandbreite für nen 500mhz fsb zur verfügung stellen würde, seh ich auch keinen großen bedarf, da noch weiter zu übertackten.
dann lieber nen nervigen kühler und 2 schwanzmarks weniger.


----------



## Thompson0174 (28. Juli 2008)

ruyven_macaran am 27.07.2008 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Thompson0174 am 27.07.2008 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jah vielen dank nochmahl ich denke so ein Luftunel solte auch schon aus etwas wärmeableitenderes als Pappe sein wenn man keinen Küler zu baut.
Bei mir sin die temperaturen auch generel zu hoch da mus entlich mahl ein neues Gehäuse her.
Servus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2008)

Thompson0174 am 28.07.2008 07:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jah vielen dank nochmahl ich denke so ein Luftunel solte auch schon aus etwas wärmeableitenderes als Pappe sein wenn man keinen Küler zu baut.



würde keinen sinn machen.
man kriegt die wärme nicht zum fanduct geleitet, also kann es auch keine weiterleiten.


----------

